# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Samsung] samsung sr-38nmb προβλημα με την συντηρηση

## dimitris43

Εχω ενα ψυγειο samsung sr-38nmb οπου σταματησε να λειτουργει η συντηρηση. Οταν το εκλεισα για 2 ημερες δουλεψε, αλλα σε μολις 2-3 ημερες το προβλημα επανηλθε. Παρατηρησα λοιπον, πως οταν δημιουργηθει παγος στην καταψυξη, τοτε σταματαει να δουλευει η συντηρηση και το μοτερ δουλευει συνεχεια. Που βρισκεται το προβλημα? Τι μπορω να κανω για να το διορθωσω μονος μου?

----------


## sofosal

> Εχω ενα ψυγειο samsung sr-38nmb οπου σταματησε να λειτουργει η συντηρηση. Οταν το εκλεισα για 2 ημερες δουλεψε, αλλα σε μολις 2-3 ημερες το προβλημα επανηλθε. Παρατηρησα λοιπον, πως οταν δημιουργηθει παγος στην καταψυξη, τοτε σταματαει να δουλευει η συντηρηση και το μοτερ δουλευει συνεχεια. Που βρισκεται το προβλημα? Τι μπορω να κανω για να το διορθωσω μονος μου?


...αφού το ξεπαγώσεις, δοκίμασε να το δουλέψεις στην χαμηλότερη σκάλα.... θα παρατηρήσεις ότι θα περάσουν περισσότερες μέρες ώσπου να ξαναμπλοκάρει...
....αυτό σημαίνει ότι το μοτέρ δεν μπορεί πλέον να φτάσει την επιθυμητή ψύξη...
....πια είναι η κλιματική κλάση του ψυγείου;....κοίτα κάπου έχει ένα ταμπελάκι με όλα του τα στοιχεία...

----------


## nyannaco

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το συγκεκριμένο είναι no frost, αρα δεν θα έπρεπε να πιάνει πάγο στην κατάψυξη (και σίγουρα όχι μετά από 2-3 μέρες λειτουργίας).
Εγώ λοιπόν μαντεύω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν κάνει απόψυξη.
Αν συμβαίνει αυτό, υπάρχουν διάφορες πιθανές αστοχίες, όπως καμμένη αντίσταση, χαλασμένος χρονοδιακόπτης απόψυξης, χαλασμένα κλιξον και πάει λέγοντας.
Προσωπικά θα ξεκίναγα δοκιμάζοντας να στρέψω τον άξονα του χρονοδιακόπτη με το κατσαβίδι, μιας και είναι ο απλούστερος έλεγχος, αλλά και πρωτεύων ύποπτος.

----------

